# The official Bamberg, SC Thread



## Jack W. (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks like were going to pull the cookers out one more time this year.   I wanted to get one more comp. in for the year, before we go back to the kitchen to prepare for the State Championships in March.  

November 10 - 11 in Bamberg, SC.

The team will be an interesting conglomeration of personalities.  Me, Jethro, Finney, and Michael will be joined by The Big GQ and Tom Corwin from the SCBA.  

There are 6 catagories total in the contest.  Friday night will feature an Anything Butt, and a Chili contest.  Saturday there is Whole hog, Shoulders, Ribs, and 1/2 chicken.   Blind and on site judging will be done by the SCBA.

I'm looking forward to this one.  I enjoy multi catagory events.  Getting together with the gang one more time for 2006 will be cold, but very entertaining.  I hope to be able to raise enough funds to enter the State Championships in March.

If your in the area and want to join the fun, find your way to Bamberg, SC on November the 10th and pull up a chair.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds like a real good time.
Good luck!


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 28, 2006)

If your in the area and want to join the fun, find your way to Bamberg, SC on November the 10th and pull up a chair.  

Good Q!

Jack


Niki and I will be there as judges this time , will bring our camp chairs for sure to hang out !!! Its only 15 mins from our house in Denmark SC.


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking forward to it, Jack!  Thanks for the invite. Will be an honor working with a pit master of your caliber. I'm sure it will be a humbling experience for me.    

Will be a pleasure meeting Mike and good to see Jethro and Tom again. 

What is the Finney thing?  Something for anything but?  :twisted: 

PS - Mrs. Monkey sends her Hello.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck guys.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Oct 30, 2006)

Jack
We will be there cooking too. Bamberg is always a fun contest. Have you heard how many more teams will be participating?
See you then and Good Luck


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Looking forward to it, Jack!  Thanks for the invite. Will be an honor working with a pit master of your caliber. I'm sure it will be a humbling experience for me.
> 
> Will be a pleasure meeting Mike and good to see Jethro and Tom again.
> 
> ...



I do all the cooking Girland... Jack is just there because he "looks" like a PitMaster.  


We'll see you there Russ.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am rather cute and great with the girls.  :roll: I will admit that I frame out a picture rather well but I am trying to get some kind of control in my life.  I've started a new program that consists of Mojitos and Apple Pie.  I mix in a little fruit that I am able to pilfer during the day.  

Finney is the mastermind behind the whole deal.  I'm just along for the ride.   [smilie=a_holycrap.gif] 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BayouBBQ (Oct 31, 2006)

FYI, I saw on the SCBA Forum that there will not be any site judging at this contest. I also spoke with Ligon Hutto, the contest oranizer and he confirmed that for me. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 31, 2006)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> FYI, I saw on the SCBA Forum that there will not be any site judging at this contest. I also spoke with Ligon Hutto, the contest oranizer and he confirmed that for me. One less thing to worry about.



That is a good thing if it were me after staying up all night long , the last thing I would want to do is give a tour !! LOL


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 3, 2006)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> FYI, I saw on the SCBA Forum that there will not be any site judging at this contest. I also spoke with Ligon Hutto, the contest oranizer and he confirmed that for me. One less thing to worry about.



Thanks for the heads up Russ.  I'll see you next Friday.  It's gonna be cold, I must be crazy to do a comp. in November.     

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2006)

You guys will miss "Me" when the "Miller Lite" girls come through.  Just ask Puff, he can explain........... he's got "Wolfe/Miller Lite Envy"...............


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You guys will miss "Me" when the "Miller Lite" girls come through.  Just ask Puff, he can explain........... he's got "Wolfe/Miller Lite Envy"...............



We'll definatly miss you.  I understand they have wheelchair races on Friday night after the adult beverages begin to flow.  I loves me a ringer!   

Jack


----------



## Finney (Nov 3, 2006)

What are we cooking again? :?


----------

